# Terror suspect arrest foils Christmas bomb plot



## George Wallace (20 Dec 2005)

This story was taken from www.inq7.net

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://news.inq7.net/breaking/index.php?index=2&story_id=60567


Terror suspect arrest foils Christmas bomb plot
First posted 06:09pm (Mla time) Dec 20, 2005 
By Joel Francis Guinto
INQ7.net 


SECURITY officials claimed to have foiled a plot to bomb a Manila nightclub during the Christmas season with the arrest of the alleged second-in-command of the radical Rajah Solaiman Movement (RSM).
Intelligence officials, who asked not to be named, said the arrest of Pio Abogne de Vera came days before the supposed bomb plot could be carried out. They refused to reveal additional details.

Military intelligence agents arrested De Vera at a safehouse in Zamboanga City last Thursday. Camp Aguinaldo insiders said he could be presented to President Gloria Macapagal-Arroyo when she graces the 70th anniversary celebration of the Armed Forces on Wednesday.

De Vera is a bomb expert who trained with the Jemaah Islamiyah (JI) in Central Mindanao, military reports said.

As operations officer of the RSM, De Vera allegedly bought 600 kilos of explosives intended for previous foiled plan to bomb a nightclub frequented by foreign tourists in Manila's Malate district during the Lenten season.

Authorities uncovered the Lenten bomb plot with the arrest of alleged RSM member Tyrone "Dawud" Santos and the seizure of a cache of explosives in Quezon City in March.

In October, authorities arrested RSM chieftain Hilarion del Rosario Santos alias Ahmad Santos in Zamboanga City. The suspect is the elder brother of Dawud Santos, who posted bail in April.

Officials said De Vera is facing charges of multiple murder and multiple frustrated murder.

The RSM is a radical group of Mulsim converts with alleged ties to the al Qaeda-linked Abu Sayyaf and Jemaah Islamiyah.

The group allegedly had a hand in the Valentines Day bombings in the cities of Makati, Davao, and General Santos that killed eight people and injured dozens others.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (26 Dec 2005)

I am very much against terrorism, but someone does need to do something to get rid of Valentines day.


----------



## the 48th regulator (26 Dec 2005)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I am very much against terrorism, but someone does need to do something to get rid of Valentines day.



??? Yep and 8 people are martyrs to helps you with yer cause...
_



			The group allegedly had a hand in the Valentines Day bombings in the cities of Makati, Davao, and General Santos that killed eight people and injured dozens others.
		
Click to expand...


dileas

tess
_


----------



## zipperhead_cop (26 Dec 2005)

:-[
My appologies.  I was not in any way trying to poke fun at the people who were killed.  I was just taking a jab at that most hated of Halmark holidays.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jan 2006)

The bombings never cease.  Eight more people were killed and 50 injured in the most recent bombing in Indonesia. 





> INDONESIAN security forces have raided several buildings and detained a man in the hunt for the suspected Islamic militants who bombed a Christian market on Sulawesi island, killing eight people and underscoring the ongoing battle against terror in the world's most populous Muslim nation.


http://www.theadvertiser.news.com.au/common/story_page/0,5936,17709172%5E912,00.html

http://www.localnewsleader.com/brocktown/stories/news-00118962.html  

http://www.unison.ie/irish_independent/stories.php3?ca=10&si=1535738&issue_id=13494

http://www.bangkokpost.com/breaking_news/breakingnews.php?id=70500


----------

